# Sumador en serie de 8 bits



## kikevazquez (Mar 6, 2007)

que onda...  

este...
aqui ando pa ver si alguien me puede ayudar a hacer un sumador en serie de 8 bits...
es que la neta no sepo ni pedo de que es eso...
me dijeron que utilizara un flip flop tipo D y un registro(que será esoooooo¡¡¡???)...
ahi porfavor si tienen algun diagrama o algo de información por el estilo...
  

bueno.. espero que me puedan ayudar...


graciassss y hasta luegooo...


----------



## Apollo (Mar 6, 2007)

La mejor manera de encontrar es...  buscar.

Google


----------



## kikevazquez (Mar 6, 2007)

ya busqueeeee    ya busqueeeeee    ya busqueeeeee

y si encuentro cosas...

pero pos no le entiendo..

solo quiero que alguien me pueda explicaaaarrrrrr!!!!


----------

